# [EVDL] electric power steering conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The type of power steering assist unit is different in each model, I have
replaced all the steering parts to put power steering into a used car by
removing one from a salvage yard vehicle . and a simple shunt wound dc motor
of suitable voltage to match the pack can be simple to assemble with just a
couple pulleys and a belt drive. Also a high voltage motor is more efficient
use of pack power because the DC/DC is not 100% efficient.And a shunt wound
motor or permanent magnet motor runs at a pretty constant speed under loads
which may vary some.
I would be afraid cutting the steering shaft would compromise the collapsing
action in a collision.
-- 
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Director) *E.V.T.I. inc*.
*www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *(Adviser)*
EVTI-EVAEducation Chapter
*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
The "Stone Age" didn't end because they ran out of Stones;
It ended because they started using their Brains !
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


> michael sanders <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> > I have been lurking on this list for awhile now but I need some input from
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Michael,

I replace the belt driven GM power steering pump in my 77 El Camino with a 
electric pump either from evsource.com or evcan.com. I got mine from 
evcan.com years before evsource.com stock them. I just got the pump and 
want to make up my own hoses with AeroQuip fittings to fit some specific 
type fittings. Pick up a fill reservoir from a auto parts store.

The electric pump not only powers the power steering, but also powers a 
hydraulic brake booster which replaces the vacuum brake booster. No vacuum 
pump is needed. These units are a brake units which includes the master 
cycle and booster. My vehicles being GM 77, I found from my independent 
parts store, that a early model GM 86 pickup has a hydro boost that will 
replace the vacuum booster just my drilling new holes in the firewall 
mounting plate.

Cut off the forge eye on the brake push rod and threaded it for a adjustable 
rod end to fit the existing brake peddle swing arm.

My existing vacuum boost unit worn out, so it was actual about the same cost 
to install the hydro boost unit. They only thing I did was to go to a junk 
yard and pull out a 86 hydro booster unit plus the specialize hydro boost 
hose ends that connect to the hydro boost and install new high press hose 
fittings that connects to the electric power steering pump and to the 
steering rack which all cost me $50.00. The high pressure hoses and 
specialize hose ends would have been over $100.00.

Use this junk booster as for a core charge credit of a $100.00 for a 
remanufacture unit that cost $250.00. Had to retain the push rod and guild 
that goes between the master cylinder and hydro boost, so the whole works 
only cost be $200.00 which is cheaper then a vacuum booster and a vacuum 
pump.

See how one of these hydro boost conversions are done, just type in your 
search engine - Hydroboost Brake Conversion - by Stu Olson that he install 
into a jeep. It gives a step by step instructions on how it was done and 
with the problems he had using a much higher pressure unit for his rig.

My 77 El Camino only needed a lower pressure about 750 psi, so the EvCan 
unit works fine at this pressure. I mounted the fill reservoir up high next 
to the hydroboost unit, so there is no air trap in the lines. I first bench 
bleed the booster by first filling it up with the recommended brake fluid 
for the vehicle which my was a DOT-3. Auto parts store have master cylinder 
bleeder kits that comes with each master cylinder or may cost you about 
$2.00.

Roland









----- Original Message ----- 
From: "michael sanders" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, June 06, 2011 6:28 PM
Subject: [EVDL] electric power steering conversion


>
> I have been lurking on this list for awhile now but I need some input from 
> the list. I have a '94 Chevy S-10 that was converted in '94 by EVermont. 
> It was bought stripped down because they knew that they were going to 
> convert it, so no power steering or air conditioning. I am wanting to have 
> it changed from manual to power steering. I did some research and saw that 
> some people have used electric/hydraulic pumps from Toyota MR2 and others 
> to get power steering. Going online to find a used pump I came across 
> electric power steering pumps that they use on hot rods etc. As far as I 
> can tell these hook up pretty much like a regular power steering pump. I 
> went to my local mechanic to see if he could help me with this change and 
> he came up with a different type of electric power steering pump where you 
> cut your steering column under the dash board and insert this pump there 
> and that is all there is to it. I have not heard of this option and I was 
> wondering if the list could wade i!
> n on this topic and help educate me and offer any hints or ideas on this 
> type of pump. Thanks, this list is so helpful and knowledgable.
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110606/dff71db7/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a 94 US Electricar with the Toyota pump. It was the loudest part of
the
car by far. I am running with it unplugged because of the noise. I think
that in
the MR2 there is a controller that ties into the steering and runs the pump
at a
low voltage unless you turn the wheel.
-- 
tom




> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Michael,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Using the the EVCAN electric power steering pump that also drives the hydro 
boost brakes that does not require a vacuum pump, it is very super quiet 
now. The only thing that makes a squeal noise is the two single cog belts 
that drive the accessory units from the pilot shaft of the motor when it 
gets over 5000 rpm during acceleration.

Even though these belts are match, I am going to have to get a single double 
belt to replace these two single belts.

The only other noise I get now is when they pave one street with inlay stone 
which sounds like a crouching noise. This may be okay, so now someone will 
know the EV is rolling.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Tom Messick" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 07, 2011 11:03 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] electric power steering conversion


> I have a 94 US Electricar with the Toyota pump. It was the loudest part 
> of
> the
> car by far. I am running with it unplugged because of the noise. I think
> that in
> the MR2 there is a controller that ties into the steering and runs the 
> pump
> at a
> low voltage unless you turn the wheel.
> -- 
> tom
>
>
>


> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Hello Michael,
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think anybody really answered your question.
If you google "electric power steering" you will see many difference
ways to do it. What I think what your mechanic
was talking about is power assist or power head drive system. They
are not the same but both go at top of the steering column.
A friend of mine has bought a pontiac head unit which I think is a
power head unit. There is unit sold to the hot roders which is a power
head unit.
Sorry I have no names or number for that unit.

Bob Salem



On Mon, Jun 6, 2011 at 8:28 PM, michael sanders <[email protected]> wrot=
e:
>
> I have been lurking on this list for awhile now but I need some input fro=
m the list. I have a '94 Chevy S-10 that was converted in '94 by EVermon=
t. It was bought stripped down because they knew that they were going to co=
nvert it, so no power steering or air conditioning. I am wanting to have it=
changed from manual to power steering. I did some research and saw that so=
me people have used electric/hydraulic pumps from Toyota MR2 and others to =
get power steering. Going online to find a used pump I came across electric=
power steering pumps that they use on hot rods etc. As far as I can tell t=
hese hook up pretty much like a regular power steering pump. I went to my l=
ocal mechanic to see if he could help me with this change and he came up wi=
th a different type of electric power steering pump where you cut your stee=
ring column under the dash board and insert this pump there and that is all=
there is to it. I have not heard of this option and I was wondering if the=
list could wade i!
> n on this topic and help educate me and offer any hints or ideas on th=
is type of pump. Thanks, this list is so helpful and knowledgable.
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110606/dff71d=
b7/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Quite a few new cars have electric power steering without the
hydraulics at all (my Honda Fit has it, so it's not limited to
expensive cars). If you could get one of these systems from a
wrecking yard and transplant it into your car, it would be a big
improvement over just an electric power steering pump.

Bob Rice just used the existing pump belt driven off the motor tail
shaft. He had no power steering sitting still, but did as soon as he
started moving. If parking in a tight spot, he could bump the motor
with the clutch pushed in to make it easier to turn the wheel. Anyone
but Bob could easily over rev the motor doing this. A newer controller
with an idle function could also do this.

Dave



> Robert Salem <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I don't think anybody really answered your question.
> > If you google "electric power steering" you will see many difference
> > ways to do it. What I think what your mechanic
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 7 Jun 2011 at 12:11, Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > Using the the EVCAN electric power steering pump
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

www.electrofit-zapi.com/hfelecpowsteer.htm 'ZTA - Electric Steering 
Torque Amplifier'

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk




> Dave Davidson wrote:
> 
> > Quite a few new cars have electric power steering without the
> > hydraulics at all (my Honda Fit has it, so it's not limited to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes David, it is Canev.

One more thing about mounting any motor driven unit in a vehicle, is to have 
it double or even triple shock mounted to reduce vibration and noise.

I found that it is best not to install these type of units on any sheet 
metal or body panels, but rather on a separate cross member that is bolted 
to either to the frame rails or body panels using double cushion rubber 
mounting which is the same type of donut type mountings that is use for the 
radiator cross mounting.

The Canev electric power steering pump is cushion mounted in its own 
mounting bracket which I also mounted to this cross member with another sets 
of rubber donut mounts and again with another set of cushion mounts to the 
frame.

When I was running the vacuum pump for the vacuum brake booster, it was also 
mounted to separate vertical plate that was also use rubber donut cushion 
mounts that had another set of donut mounts on the cross member.

The only time I heard the pump which is belt driven type for a GMC diesel 
engine is when I first started up the main electric motor in the morning. 
As I back out of the garage, I can hear the check value that is built into 
the pump and by the time the vacuum read above 15 in.hg. I could not hear it 
any more.

I use the GMC vacuum canister that was design for it which also has a vacuum 
check valve before and after the canister, another one on the main vacuum 
line leading to the vacuum brake booster plus one at the brake booster.

Without these additional check values, the vacuum pump would drop below 15 
in.hg. where you would hear the pump check value opening and closing. I 
still use this vacuum pump which now never goes below 20 in.hg. for my 
heating and A/C system.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 08, 2011 12:52 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] electric power steering conversion




> > On 7 Jun 2011 at 12:11, Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> > > Using the the EVCAN electric power steering pump
> >
> ...


----------

